# Question on Tormach machines and controls



## Syaminab (Feb 27, 2013)

I watched a video on the 7700 Tormach, it features 10,000rpm and over 100 inches per minute, that is close to HIGH SPEED MACHINING, but if your control does not look ahead, the machine will pause continuosly, anyone knows if the control has look ahead? And also what size of programs fit on it? 
Regards.


----------



## DMS (Feb 27, 2013)

They ship with Mach3 by default, though it looks like they have a version with LinuxCNC/EMC2 as an option. Here is what the specs for the Mach3 version says



> Tormach Machine Controller w/Mach3:
> Recommended for Tormach CNC mills. It supports performance applications such as large files, high block rates, and high axis speeds. Programs for engraving programs and three dimensional finishing can easily exceed 200,000 lines exceed 2000 blocks per minute. Includes Microsoft COA. Does not include Mach3 License*. Our configured computer includes a one year warranty with technical support provided by Tormach, power cable, and mouse.



Here is where I found the info (it's the link for the control PC that ships with both the P770 and P1100).

http://www.tormach.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=TMC

There is also the speeder http://www.tormach.com/product_pcnc_acc_speeder.html that can boost the speed of the P1100, though it always seems to be out of stock...


----------



## Syaminab (Feb 27, 2013)

DMS said:


> They ship with Mach3 by default, though it looks like they have a version with LinuxCNC/EMC2 as an option. Here is what the specs for the Mach3 version says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be interesting to run a mold cavity program on a tormach... Do you know if they do trials at dealers?


----------



## DMS (Feb 27, 2013)

They have regular classes at their HQ (Wisconsin, USA). I know they have at least one other dealer, LittleMachineShop sells their equipment, and there is a note on their website about setting up an appointment to demo the machine. I'd give Tormach a call, or E-mail them. They seem like good folks to work with, and will undoubtedly have more up to date info on demos. 

I did find a page with dealers on their site

http://www.tormach.com/referrals.html. Doesn't look like the have a dealer in Mexico, the closest one to you looks like it's in Austin, TX.


----------



## Syaminab (Feb 28, 2013)

DMS said:


> They have regular classes at their HQ (Wisconsin, USA). I know they have at least one other dealer, LittleMachineShop sells their equipment, and there is a note on their website about setting up an appointment to demo the machine. I'd give Tormach a call, or E-mail them. They seem like good folks to work with, and will undoubtedly have more up to date info on demos.
> 
> I did find a page with dealers on their site
> 
> http://www.tormach.com/referrals.html. Doesn't look like the have a dealer in Mexico, the closest one to you looks like it's in Austin, TX.


There is one in Guadalajara, but does not carry inventory. Is just that if they work as presumed, could be a cheap option for replacing equipment.


----------



## Chris Duncan (Mar 9, 2013)

DMS said:


> Here is where I found the info (it's the link for the control PC that ships with both the P770 and P1100).



The control PC is not included in the basic package, it costs $600 with Linux and $700 with Windows.

If you are too far away for a dealer trial, they will try to hook you up with a Tormach customer locally.


----------



## GLCarlson (Mar 14, 2013)

Syaminab said:


> I watched a video on the 7700 Tormach, it features 10,000rpm and over 100 inches per minute, that is close to HIGH SPEED MACHINING, but if your control does not look ahead, the machine will pause continuosly, anyone knows if the control has look ahead? And also what size of programs fit on it?
> Regards.



Chris, look-ahead is whatever Mach3 is capable of. Go over to the Tormach forum on CNCzone and poke around. Lots of good advice there. And, yes, you can run a bunch of other machine drivers, depending mostly on your own comfort level with code. Program size: how big you got? There are some Mach3 issues with displaying machine path vis-a-vis operation, but multi-hundred-thousand lines of code seem fairly routine.  Tormach has a user-finder service that can connect you with a user willing to demo a machine in your area.

I think it's fair to summarize a lot of opinions by noting that the 1100 is a more-recommended machine (by Tormach owners) and that one can either add the (new, maybe not yet released)second-gen speeder or simply use an auxillary spindle to get 10-25K speeds. The 770 is more a small shop machine, while the 1100 is rapidly becoming the modern-day Bridgeport. Full disclosure- I've got an 1100, and am totally delighted.

Also: get on youtube and look at the series by NYCCNC. Fan-tastic videos of an 1100.


----------



## cobweb81 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have two pcnc 1100 machines, one with the ATC and have been very happy with them. Have never run into any problem with look ahead or too long a program.


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Jun 30, 2013)

The control on a Tormach will handle a program up to 100,000,000 lines long.

I have had a 2011 PCNC 1100 Series II in my garage since July 2011 and I love it. I run a lot of programs that are 250,000 to 500,000 lines long.

If your control pauses, I think the pause will only be miliseconds. Nothing to really be concerned with.


----------

